
Why we're underestimating american collapse - anigbrowl
https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235
======
jgowdy
Enumerate a number of unfortunate circumstances in the United States of
America today. Check.

Insist that these instances of these happenings are quite different than they
ever have been before. Repeatedly emphasize how historic and unprecedented
these events are. Preemptively brush off any precedents that might be raised.
Check.

Make the leap from a bombastic enumeration of America's social failures to the
clear and obvious conclusion that America is about to collapse. Never mind the
number of times that claim has been made before. No real effort at arguing why
the one follows the other. Just do some textual hand waving and presto,
collapse!

Now let's wrap it all up in a ribbon by implying that the collapse is so
inevitable that while it may not have occurred yet, it may as well have. So
let this be an object lesson from any nations who think to emulate the United
States of America. You too will find yourselves inexplicably leaping from "has
some significant social problems and failures" to "the entire nation will
collapse and the rubble will bury your children."

------
PaulHoule
This reads like the "Carnage" speech that Trump gave at his inauguration.

~~~
anigbrowl
I think it's grounded in fact rather than rhetoric. Here's some more context
on that school shooting stat. The fact that there's been an average of 1 a
week since 2013 is, I believe, exceptional in international terms.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/us/kentucky-school-
shooti...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/us/kentucky-school-
shooting.html)

~~~
stuntkite
It doesn’t read like a thoughtful piece. It’s aggressive, weirdly punctuated,
and hammers on this disease analogy that doesn’t hold up. Also tonally it
sounds like he thinks guns are really a disease. Some people think drug
addiction is, but tell someone with cancer that you have heroin addiction and
see how well the model works. The writer of this thing is a jerk. For me that
invalidates his point. He has an agenda in fear, not fact.

